

Show HN: Free tickets to AngelHack until 8pm tonight with code APILove - nickfrost

AngelHack is giving out free tickets to developers until 8pm tonight or until tickets run out. Use discount code 'APILove'  here. Don't miss your chance to take part in the best hackathon since Disrupt!<p>About Angel Hack<p>Founded in 2011, AngelHack’s mission is to create a platform where talented individuals can form teams, receive mentorship, win prizes, and showcase their skills to the investment community. Anyone with a computer and a dream can attend an AngelHack event and have a chance to get support from accelerators. AngelHack is based in San Francisco, CA and aims to create events all over the world
======
Rust
Clicks:

<http://angelhack.com/>

<http://angelhacksf.eventbrite.com/>

------
nickfrost
Go to AngelHackSF.Eventbrite.com to get your free ticket.

